# Brücke oder Steg



## KamiSchami (2. Feb. 2007)

hiho, ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ne brücke oder nen steg zulegen soll. bin noch am schwanken ob mein teich zu klein dafür ist. seigt mal eure stege / brücken. wie kann ich sowas am einfachsten selber  bauen. danke gruss kami


----------



## Thorsten (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Brücke oder Steg*

Auch Hi Ho,



			
				KamiSchami schrieb:
			
		

> hiho, ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ne brücke oder nen steg zulegen soll. bin noch am schwanken ob mein teich zu klein dafür ist.


 Ich würde sagen zu klein.:?



			
				KamiSchami schrieb:
			
		

> seigt mal eure stege / brücken.


 Habe keinen Brücke oder Steg.



			
				KamiSchami schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich sowas am einfachsten selber  bauen. danke gruss kami


So einfach geht das wohl nicht......

Ich würde es lassen.


----------



## Annett (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Brücke oder Steg*

Moin Kami,

hast Du nicht ne Terrasse oder eine Sitzfläche direkt am Teich, die Du mit Holz "verkleiden" könntest?
Eine Brücke sieht bei kleinen Teichen meist fehlplaziert aus.
Ich könnte mir höchstens einen Steg vorstellen, der recht schmal ist und ein klein wenig übers Wasser reicht. So zum hinsetzen, Beine im Wasser baumeln lassen, auf dem Bauch liegend Fische gucken und füttern. 
Da drunter hätte sicherlich auch ein kleiner Skimmer Platz...

Ich habe am bestehendem Teich weder Brücke noch Steg. Geplant war eine Brücke, doch dazu ist es dann dank Haussanierung und neuem Grundstück nicht mehr gekommen.  (Man/Frau muss halt Prioritäten setzen.  )


----------



## Dodi (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Brücke oder Steg*

Moin Kami!

Lange nix von Dir gehört...

Ich habe sowohl einen Steg als auch zwei Brücken - schau mal:

Hier gut der Steg und die Brücke zur Insel zu sehen:
 
Der Steg ist aus druckimprägniertem Holz (Baumarkt) selbstgebaut. Beton-Sockel für die Balken (3 Stück), Bretter darauf geschraubt.
Die Brücke zur Insel kommt wohl für Dich nicht in Frage - ist etwas gewaltig.

Das ist die kleine Granitbrücke über den Bachlauf:
 
Diese haben wir etwas "verlängert", um den Übergang vom Kies zur Brücke zu kaschieren. Hier haben wir kleine Granit-Pflastersteine verwendet. Ich finde, es sieht gut aus.

Ein Foto von Deinem Teich wäre nicht schlecht gewesen  - Du hast ja leider noch nicht einmal ein Fotoalbum.
Hab gerade mal kurz Deine Beiträge durchsucht und ein Bild gefunden, welches ich mal etwas verändert habe. Ich denke, in dem Bereich würde ein Steg ganz gut passen. Brücke kommt wohl für Deinen Teich m. E. eher nicht in Frage, es sei denn, Du willst den gesamten Teich "überspannen".

 

Was meinst Du dazu?

P.S.: Du wolltest doch schon im letzten Sommer mal vorbeischauen, dann hättest Du alles in Natura sehen können... und die Anleitung zum Selbstbau hättest Du auch bekommen!


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Brücke oder Steg*

Hi Kami,

Es kommt darauf an wie gross die Brücke, oder der Steg sein muss, und ob er gebogen, oder gerade sein kann. Wenn er nicht gebogen sein muss, kannst du das auch gut Selbst bauen. Ich selbst hatte nicht die Lust mir alles selbst zu bauen, und hab mir eine bei 3..2..1. geholt. (30€ Neu)  Sie ist zwar nur 147 x 67 x 55 cm, aber man kann eine Zweite anbauen, oder selbst etwas verlängern.


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Brücke oder Steg*

hi, danke für die antworten. ich denke es wird dann wohl auf nen kleinen steg auslaufen. dodi, dieses jahr komme ich wenn es passt, muss mir dein paradies doch mal in natura anschauen. wir haben grosse umbauten am haus gehabt. neue heizung, bad usw.... naja da kamm das forum und der teich etwas kurz. ich mach nacher nocheinige bilder und stell sie ein. gruss kami


----------

